# Hermit crab's



## coreyc (Nov 20, 2010)

I see a few members have hermit crabs in their enclosure as a clean up crew I know the pro' s what are are the con's if any I like the idea and was thinking of getting some just want to make sure it is alright to have in with two leo's they should leave each other alone right?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

I am interested in knowing the answer myself. So do the crabs eat the tortoise poopies, then do the torties eat the crabs poopies? I have been wanting to get some hermit crabs for my kiddos at school. I have not done it yet, as I keep picturing in my mind 14 ~ 5 year olds loving the little creatures right out of their shells!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone? Curious minds want to know!! LOL!!!


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hermit crab habitats are warm and moist, and they eat about the same thing as Red-foots, as well as some of the poop. I am not sure I could recommend them in other kinds of habitats.

Cons? I have not seen any. My Red-foots sometimes gnaw at the shells but have not done any damage. Having to track and care for more mouths may be a con, but it takes very little time. They need their own hiding places, but can burrow into the mulch so that is not a big deal.

Pros? They are active after the tortoises are, and so some decent clean-up- not perfect, but good.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 21, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> Hermit crab habitats are warm and moist, and they eat about the same thing as Red-foots, as well as some of the poop. I am not sure I could recommend them in other kinds of habitats.
> 
> Cons? I have not seen any. My Red-foots sometimes gnaw at the shells but have not done any damage. Having to track and care for more mouths may be a con, but it takes very little time. They need their own hiding places, but can burrow into the mulch so that is not a big deal.
> 
> Pros? They are active after the tortoises are, and so some decent clean-up- not perfect, but good.



So you have hermit's with your red foots? how big are they ?
Any body else out there with hermit's in with your tort's


----------



## Nofx (Nov 21, 2010)

Eeeerm, don't hermit crabs need salt water? How the hell are you going to have a hermit crab that needs salt water, and a land tortoise that needs normal water in the same enclosure?

I know that the hermit crabs live in and out of water..but still..WTF!?


----------



## coreyc (Nov 21, 2010)

No hermit crabs do not need salt water an they all do not live in waterthey live on land just like a tortoise what have you been reading????


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 21, 2010)

The torts have ranged from near-hatchling to 8", the crabs have been medium small to medium large.

Some species of hermit crabs need access to some salt water to drink or soak in, but not the ones with big purple pinchers- the common pet shop species.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 21, 2010)

Right I should have said that in my last post the ones in the pet shops are what I was talking about


----------



## Nofx (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting! I had no idea. Tnx for sharing this info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribbean_hermit_crab this one?


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nofx said:


> Interesting! I had no idea. Tnx for sharing this info.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribbean_hermit_crab this one?



Yep, as far as I can tell!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 22, 2010)

Ugh. This idea seems pretty good... although many years ago I got one as a gift and when it died, it was the grossest thing ever. I was wondering why it didn't move so I touched it and the whole thing fell out of it's shell and ugh! But... if it's beneficial... I may have to give them a shot again...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 22, 2010)

I got two just the other day, one is pretty shy and I don't always see him but the other is crazy and I see it cruising around all the time. They're fun, but I'm still waiting to defer whether or not they're that great of a clean up crew.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 22, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I got two just the other day, one is pretty shy and I don't always see him but the other is crazy and I see it cruising around all the time. They're fun, but I'm still waiting to defer whether or not they're that great of a clean up crew.



Thank's for sharing that I all most got two today but I figured I would wait till there was more feed back let me know they work out for you


----------



## tortoiseluvr (Nov 22, 2010)

Huhh I never thought about getting hermit crabs to work as a cleanup crew. I could really use one if they are a good cleanup crew but it probably won't work since my tortoises all live in desert environments.


----------



## greeks (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmm...this may be my next experiment. Not so sure Philip will tolerate a "friend" but the girls may not be adverse to it.

There are some hermit crabs that live in salt water (anyone ever go tidepooling? I see hundreds sometimes). But not all


----------



## Jessicap (Nov 28, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> Hermit crab habitats are warm and moist, and they eat about the same thing as Red-foots, as well as some of the poop. I am not sure I could recommend them in other kinds of habitats.
> 
> Cons? I have not seen any. My Red-foots sometimes gnaw at the shells but have not done any damage. Having to track and care for more mouths may be a con, but it takes very little time. They need their own hiding places, but can burrow into the mulch so that is not a big deal.
> 
> Pros? They are active after the tortoises are, and so some decent clean-up- not perfect, but good.



Do you keep your torts and crabs on a table environment? Just wondering how you keep the heat and humidity. Looking at creating an environment for a tort. I have 2 hermit crabs now but they are in a 20 gal tank - would be nice to have them on a big table to roam. Also how do you keep them in if you have a table - what are your sides made of? I was looking at getting a red foot but someone stated that they may not be ideal for the northern temps. Too hard to keep heat and humidity.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 28, 2010)

Jessicap- I custom built a 48"x20" 'Tortarium'- basically a plastic tank that is mostly covered to keep heat and humidity in. 

Most tortoise tables would work, but if you are in a cooler/drier place you can rig a simple 'tent' of clear plastic over it to hold in some of the heat and humidity, or use rigid foam board to build a big box to put over the table- back, sides, and top, and hang clear plastic in the front to watch and access.


----------



## Jessicap (Nov 29, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> Jessicap- I custom built a 48"x20" 'Tortarium'- basically a plastic tank that is mostly covered to keep heat and humidity in.
> 
> Most tortoise tables would work, but if you are in a cooler/drier place you can rig a simple 'tent' of clear plastic over it to hold in some of the heat and humidity, or use rigid foam board to build a big box to put over the table- back, sides, and top, and hang clear plastic in the front to watch and access.



Madkins, thanks for the info.


----------

